# Fire/EMS Expo 2006



## Beegers (Jan 3, 2006)

September 25th - 29th 2006...

Anyone going?  I'm planning on it....I'm reserving my plane tickets shortly and when I get my tax check, I'll be reserving my room.

http://www.emsexpo2006.com/


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm. maybe I can get my department to pay for it...do they have any classes there...if there are I can request educational leave and expenses...hmmm..


----------



## Beegers (Jan 3, 2006)

I would hope they would...There's something on that page to request more information.

As soon as my tax check comes in, I'm making all the reservations and stuff.

I'm just really anxious.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 3, 2006)

OOhh good excuse to finally go to Las Vegas!!!B)


----------



## Jon (Jan 3, 2006)

It is supposed to be a good confrence... but EMS Expo 2005 had a little issue with folks leaving, or not leaving.... And some folks got to practice their MCI skills in a big way.

I went to JEMS 2005 in Philly, and will be going in '06 to Baltimore. The Squad will be paying.

Jon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 3, 2006)

Our new director is BIG on education...so if I can make it an educational trip then I wouldnt have to pay a penny...which is good...going to Vegas is just extra boot!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

I'd like to go to JEMS, but I would have to have the squad pay.  I'm poor.

JB


----------



## Beegers (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been looking into the Vegas September expo (there is another one in November)...

If you can get multiple people going, out of pocket prices really aren't much...

So far I'm looking for 4-6 people for my group/room.  For 5 nights (Monday to Saturday morning checkout) for a quad room at the Courtyard of Marriott (that's the name of the hotel), is $680....break it down, 4ppl will be $170each; 6ppl $115 each FOR THE WEEK. Plane ticket, well everyone is on their own for that. Mine will be about $325 round trip.

The way I'm understanding it, for the write off, you have to be staying at one of the expo contracted hotels...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

Interesting...I certainly am going ot look into this...I sure do want to take some classes here and there, and maybe in another year or so I'll take my CCEMT-P class.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 4, 2006)

As far as food....I have a few friends that vacationed out there and recommends filling up at the buffets in the afternoon....so you don't eat breakfast and dinner...

Need the money for alcohol


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

Drinking is bad for me...makes me forget what I am doing and why I am somewhere...plus it really makes the girlfriend mad when I drink without her...


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

the SO doesn't like it when I drink either, but I get drunk enough that I don't remember his complaining.

Nunc est bibendum, m'dear!  

Now is the time to drink!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

The SO??? Are you married to the SO??  I avoid the SO when possible, they are dangerous...they might shoot their feet off...


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

SO - sig. other.  I'll leave it at that.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

I understand...and I think my liver would appreciate me not drinking too...when I drink it hurts...


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

If you drink enough, it won't hurt anymore.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

True, but I hear transplants are expensive...plus I just like to drink at home now...so much safe with the legal limit being .04 for me.


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

Ouch!  .04?  Dang!

I worked a guy the other night with a .266 BAL.  Wonder why his nose had been bleeding for 3 days and he was lightheaded....

I have three rules about drinking
- Always have a DD
- Never drink alone
- Never drink at home

I can do some serious damage to myself drinking at home alone.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 4, 2006)

It's Sin City. Gotta have SOME fun. Really.


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

Amen, Sister!

Let your hair down it's VEGAS!!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> Ouch! .04? Dang!


 
Per 49 CFR 382.201 anyone with a CDL cannot operate a vehicle with an BAC greater than .04.   As for drinking at home I find it pretty safe...1 or 2 drinks and its bedtime!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

wow.  I'd be totally screwed then.  I am NOT a cheap drunk, unfortunately.

It's the scotch/irish in me.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

<-------- Scotch-Irish, German, and English...used to have a higher tolerance but cut way back so now if I drink more than 6 beers or 4 good mixed drinks I'm lit!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

I get lit after about 4 mixed drinks and 6 beers.  Depending on the drink and beer, of course.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

I hear ya...but sometimes the drinking is good.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 4, 2006)

That's what I said....AND this is going to my FIRST real vacation away from my family...

I went to Boston for the weekend last year but that sucked...too close to home...only a 4 hr drive away.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 4, 2006)

It takes a while for me to get lit usually around 10-15 beers does it for me. Then I occassionally I will drink 2 bottles of wine followed by 10-15 shots of tequila then finish off with some smirnoff - then its time for bed.

-CP


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't mix wine with any other form of alcohol or its a trip to the super bowl for me via the town of throw-up.

I love doing shots followed up by beer.  And it annoys my friends to no end that I don't get hung over.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 4, 2006)

I dont know if going would be a good idea or not. We go to Vegas just to have fun. No time constraints, eat when hungry, sleep when tired, drink and gamble the rest of the time. :wacko: It does not matter when you do what or when. Going to a conferance would deffinately change all of that...


----------



## Beegers (Jan 4, 2006)

I had a good 13+ mixed drinks at my last volunteer corps dinner....I thought I was pretty good...How I love open bars...

January 21st!! Next open bar dinner!!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well I'd like to think I could balance my learning and my fun time to make it a fun and educational trip...gotta justify the costs somehow!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, my fiance already said we're going - I guess we should start making serious plans.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 4, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> Yeah, my fiance already said we're going - I guess we should start making serious plans.



We'll have to sure to meet up  for a drink or two!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I wanna go. Now I'm going to have to get a divorce! 

>kidding<  B)


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> GGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I wanna go. Now I'm going to have to get a divorce!
> 
> >kidding< B)


 

Sounds like someone will suddenly, for possibly the first time in a very long time, but suddenly have to go out of town on "business" around the last week or 2 in September.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone know of any 74 Cadillac Criterions for sale in Florida?

I want one of those.. And I will go around the world to get it if necessary. The settlement from my accident comes in next week... and I'm getting back into Ambulance collecting again!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 5, 2006)

I wish someone would tell me to go, rather than grumbling every time the tones drop or I take a class.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> I wish someone would tell me to go, rather than grumbling every time the tones drop or I take a class.


 
Ok, I'll tell ya to go, have a good time, and hopefully learn something new and creative!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

Learn? Educational?

Ugh... Nothing can be coupled with those words that is "fun". :wacko:


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 5, 2006)

Will you write me a note so I don't find all of my stuff laying on the curb when I get home?


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

I can make learning fun! Yes Janette I will write you a note exucsing you from whatever to keep the peace!


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 5, 2006)

My students always have a good time in my classes, too!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> My students always have a good time in my classes, too!


I have a feeling that you are a generally fun person to be around...and what classes can you  teach?


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am certified to teach two courses, but I usually end up helping with any course I can.  I teach a class that is equivalent to wilderness first responder called outdoor emergency care.  I also teach a course called instructor development, basically teaching adults how to teach adults.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ah...I was hoping you would say nfpa ff1 and ff2...oh well...I already know how to teach adults...the wilderness class sounds interesting though


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 5, 2006)

I wish I could teach those.  I still need to take FF2.  It's impossible to get classes up here.  I'll probably end up going to a fire school this spring.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yea, I prolly will end up going to the state fire academy to take them so i can get it done in a week vs. 2 months locally at night...and by locally I mena driving 35+ miles each way to class!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 5, 2006)

emtff376 said:
			
		

> I wish someone would tell me to go, rather than grumbling every time the tones drop or I take a class.



Ah, yes, that's part of why I left my last boyfriend.  Now, I'm engaged to a LEO/Medic who completely understands, we even buffed a call in Atlantic City last week.  We were waiting online to get into the buffett, and we saw a woman fall down outside the casino - her friends couldn't get her up (big lady) so we went out and helped her... she had a double knee replacement and no one was able to help lift her properly - we got her up and in her car by the time security and PD arrived to see if they could help.  LOL.


----------



## Beegers (Jan 5, 2006)

So what do you say cpt?? If you're heading to vegas in september meetup for drinks?

I'm still trying to get a hottie medic to go with me...so far he's intriqued that my group is all women so far.


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2006)

Beegers said:
			
		

> So what do you say cpt?? If you're heading to vegas in september meetup for drinks?
> 
> I'm still trying to get a hottie medic to go with me...so far he's intriqued that my group is all women so far.


:unsure: h34r:  

Ummm.... I only live an hour and a half from AC...

:blush:


----------



## Beegers (Jan 6, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> :unsure: h34r:
> 
> Ummm.... I only live an hour and a half from AC...
> 
> :blush:



Meh. AC is highly over rated. So is sleep.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 6, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> :unsure: h34r:
> 
> Ummm.... I only live an hour and a half from AC...
> 
> :blush:



Awww... and I forgot to call!  

Actually Jon, I didn't even think about that, it was a total last minute trip.  We left NY around 11:30pm Thursday.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 30, 2006)

*/me rescues an old thread...*

Hey! Yeah, EMS Expo 2006. I finally got around to checking out the website and wow, there are a lot of classes. The whole thing is pretty cheap, and I have some vacation time left. I've decided that I'm going to register and head down there. Vegas is a cheap & short flight from here, and I can sleep in a cheap hotel. Works for me. 

So where's the list of folks that have confirmed that they're going?


----------

